
Play-Doh’s scent is now trademarked - ComputerGuru
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2018/05/24/remember-how-play-doh-smells-u-s-trademark-officials-get-it/
======
dvdhnt
Well, I guess we’ve answered the “are we in a simulation” question. The answer
is a big, fat yes. /s

Look, however you feel about copyrights or patents aside, I’m sure we can all
agree that everyone’s time could be better spent addressing any one of our
economic dumpster fires rather than applying for, approving, and enforcing
protection of Play-Doh’s fucking scent.

This is literally childish.

~~~
laurex
Not to mention that this scent is virtually identical to any wheat and salt-
based paste you can whip up in your kitchen...

~~~
DmenshunlAnlsis
On that note...

 _A sweet, slightly musky, vanilla-like fragrance, with slight overtones of
cherry, and the natural smell of a salted, wheat-based dough._

Let’s be real, it’s mostly the wheat dough.

They must be huffing Play-Doh fumes over at Hasbro legal.

